# Mouth of Grand River catch yesterday



## Christinesmack (Oct 30, 2016)

We were out on the Fairport Harbor pier yesterday morning for about 4 hours. Water was muddy and rough but my boyfriend caught his first Steely, he’s hooked now! 😂 I finally have a new partner since my dad passed.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Awesome you put your man on his first steelhead. Congrats


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It wasn't that rough! I may or may not have had a part in being a boat that was fishing fairport yesterday. only 6's with and occasional 8


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Teach a man to fish, and He'll eat for a day. Teach a man to fish for Steelhead, and you may never see him again !


----------



## Christinesmack (Oct 30, 2016)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Teach a man to fish, and He'll eat for a day. Teach a man to fish for Steelhead, and you may never see him again !


Haha! That is the truth for sure! 🤣


----------



## Christinesmack (Oct 30, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> Awesome you put your man on his first steelhead. Congrats


Thank you! I think I was just as excited for him 😄


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice fish. The smile on his face says it all


----------

